# planted vivariums



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

My girlfriend thinks I have a frog problem. Just got a few more bromeliads in the mail from glass box tropicals and i was very pleased with the quality of the plants. Here are a couple of pictures, I'll put better pictures up if any one actually wants to see them. feedback would be great.


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

other vives in the collection.


----------



## froggy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

nice looking vivs. how long have they been running?


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

The 6 zoo meds have been up for about 2 months and the larger ones are just under a year.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Do your frogs think you have a girlfriend problem.....


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2012)

vivarium_jon said:


> My girlfriend thinks I have a frog problemt.


I could think of far greater problems to have


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

rain dart said:


> Do your frogs think you have a girlfriend problem.....


Nice tanks! Very clean. I am shooting for a girl that doesn't view the frogs or plants as a problem. I envy those that have an understanding, or involved significant other.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> I am shooting for a girl that doesn't view the frogs or plants as a problem.


Girls are easy to find. Expecially now days with the internet. You can find them the old fashion way by going out, and by facebook, and from friends.

Just get a new one. You know. like frogs... Just dont house girlfriends together. They are an aggresive species and may stress each other out.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Let's see some more pics Jon. Yes, "girls" are easy to find. Try to find one that would rather drop a grand on some new Pumilio instead of clothes though.


----------



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

Love the Vivs very neat setup




Nicholas said:


> Just get a new one. You know. like frogs... Just dont house girlfriends together. They are an aggresive species and may stress each other out.


This is the best thing I've read all day!


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Very nice tanks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Some of us girls love frogs.....we are just scattered all over. Most froggers around me are married or taken  

Frogs over clothes any day! 




pdfCrazy said:


> Let's see some more pics Jon. Yes, "girls" are easy to find. Try to find one that would rather drop a grand on some new Pumilio instead of clothes though.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

My wife loves frogs and vivs. She just doesn't like spending tons of money in general. I'll settle for that anyday, cause otherwise i'd be dirt poor and running power from my neighbors to light my expensive frogs and plants =)


----------



## hkt2000 (Aug 15, 2010)

WOW! Your vivs are amazing. How do you keep the glass fronts from collecting condensation/etc? I always have such a hard time seeing in mine (Room temp 73). Also, what type of lights do you use? Do they add much heat?

last question - how long have you had the dwarf palm in there? Will it get much larger? 

Again, awesome vivs!!!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Let's see some more pics Jon. Yes, "girls" are easy to find. Try to find one that would rather drop a grand on some new Pumilio instead of clothes though.


I found mine! But we make the exception.. I spend money on frogs and she gets a small portion for clothes lol. I sold some vulture points and gave her half the cash for nail polish and a dress she liked. Compromise is all it takes and I get to have all the frogs I can handle


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice vivs, girls only worry about what they like...


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

vivarium_jon said:


> other vives in the collection.


First and for most, your vivs look spectacular! I was just curious what you use or a background in the 1st viv?? I love the shelf look that you created


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

dtown said:


> First and for most, your vivs look spectacular! I was just curious what you use or a background in the 1st viv?? I love the shelf look that you created


Thank you for the compliment! Here are a couple of pictures of what made up those levels and gave it that depth and dimension. The tank is a 24 x 18 x 24 exo-terra. I hand picked all the rocks off of our ranch here in Texas and have been fortunate in getting some excellent mosses to sprout off of them adding to their look. (Those stacked rocks give my leucs awesome caves)


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

hkt2000 said:


> WOW! Your vivs are amazing. How do you keep the glass fronts from collecting condensation/etc? I always have such a hard time seeing in mine (Room temp 73). Also, what type of lights do you use? Do they add much heat?
> 
> last question - how long have you had the dwarf palm in there? Will it get much larger?
> 
> Again, awesome vivs!!!


Thanks for looking! Ok, so a couple of questions to answer...
-Here where I live, my struggle is heat. My room temps run from as low as 72 in the morning to 81 in the evening. Here in Texas it is hot, but i vent the tanks regularly and haven't had any problems so far. I also use 1/16" clear glass tops that fit snug over the screen tops to keep my humidity in.
The front doors were clear because I just wiped them before I took the picture. ha- sorry to disappoint 
- As for lights i use T5 and T8 florescence. Exo terra 2.0 have been working in whatever length I need. In my larger tank i am using a coralife T5 HO which i have been experimenting with. yes this does heat the tank up 2 degrees more from my T8 but the growth it supports is def worth it.
- The dwarf palm is one of my favorite plants. I dont know what the real name for it is, but yes, it stays that size and new sprouts grow all the time. they start small then just start reaching for the light maxing out around 10"-12". (I clip the stand out tall ones)
Thanks again for looking and the positive feedback!


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> Nice tanks! Very clean. I am shooting for a girl that doesn't view the frogs or plants as a problem. I envy those that have an understanding, or involved significant other.


Thanks for being positive. Your wish is my command! Here are a couple close ups for ya!


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

I don"t know how to post more than three at a time -sorry


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

vivarium_jon said:


> My girlfriend thinks I have a frog problem. Just got a few more bromeliads in the mail from glass box tropicals and i was very pleased with the quality of the plants. Here are a couple of pictures, I'll put better pictures up if any one actually wants to see them. feedback would be great.


Awesome setup.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

rain dart said:


> Some of us girls love frogs.....we are just scattered all over. Most froggers around me are married or taken
> 
> Frogs over clothes any day!


I like your style. LOL.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

The OP has amazing viv's.

It can be a challenge to find someone to share your passion/addiction with. I know my family thinks I'm nuts, but for now my students share my enthusiasm towards frogs. I've had a few dates where the guys said they wouldn't have anything do do with the frogs. I think that is disrespectful and closed minded. If your with someone who has a passion for something its part of what makes them unique and attractive. I want to fall for the whole person not just pick the parts I like and disregard the rest.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

rain dart said:


> guys said they wouldn't have anything do do with the frogs.


 
1. These guy's are either SERIOUS Va-Jay-Jay's

or

2. They were not all that into you to begin with.



It is hard to tell with these kids running around now days. 
They all seem like little Va-Jay-Jay's and lack testosterone 
issues and obviously dont eat enought meat.


_My prescription for a man who falls in this category would be to_
_Eat alot of meat, perferably bacon and steak. A minimum of one_
_Month of intense exercise at the GYM where HEAVY weights are lifted_
_and HEAVY OBJECTS are move long distances and quickly._
_With a minimum of 4 times a week of rough $3X_


----------



## LeoRamos (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice vivariums!


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, its been a while since I have posted anything but here are some updates.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

rain dart said:


> Some of us girls love frogs.....we are just scattered all over. Most froggers around me are married or taken
> 
> Frogs over clothes any day!


There were single froggers at SCADS.....where were you?!


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

And some inhabitants!


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

In the tanks are Yumbatos 1.1.2-froglets, Banded Intermedius 1.1, Flavovitatas 1.1, alanis tincs 0.1.1, few variety of Leucomelia 3.0.2, Azures0.2, and a lone lowland fantastica 0.1 probable


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

So sorry for the spelling - please forgive a noob


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

Here are some others


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

Leucomelias - Goggles and Shades these patterns are so cool. I recently bough these at a show a couple of months ago.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Those are nice leucomelas. They are Kenny Izumi line if you didn't know already.
I know LLL reptile frequently offers young animals for sale.

I love the eyespots, I just can't pull the trigger on line bred animals.


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Those are nice leucomelas. They are Kenny Izumi line if you didn't know already.
> I know LLL reptile frequently offers young animals for sale.
> 
> I love the eyespots, I just can't pull the trigger on line bred animals.


No i didn't know what the line was called, thanks! I paid $35 a piece for them and I was so ecstatic to get them!


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

*Need to get these tanks and plants sold*

Frogs

Exoterra planted tanks, and tons of plants/ supplies

Pretty much a whole frog room. Need to make room for a newborn baby

Local Pick up here in San Antonio Texas.
Please call or text me for more info 830-992-1111


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

*Sale Sale sale*

Local san antonio tx pickup

1) Ranitomeya vanzolini with tank $75
1)Ranitomeya variabilis with tank $75
1)Ranitomeya imitator with tank $75
2)Ranitomeya amazonica with tank $100
1)Alanis Tinc with tank $50



Text me for pictures and info. Prices are negotiable


----------



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: Sale Sale sale*

Not sure if this was asked already, but what sort of lighting are you using for your vivs? It looks so bright and nice!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> Nice tanks! Very clean. I am shooting for a girl that doesn't view the frogs or plants as a problem. I envy those that have an understanding, or involved significant other.


LOL, its been so long since this post, and I've gotten several likes in the last few weeks on it. Update: I found that girl 2 years ago. We got married last year. And our 2 bedroom condo is filled with 50+ vivariums, frogs, geckos, snakes, monitors, sugar gliders, dogs, cats, reef tanks, guinea pigs, plants and insects. Life is good. A bit cramped, but good


----------



## lj916 (Nov 12, 2016)

Great looking tanks, I wish my husband would be as tolerant :laughing: def drawing some inspiration for my upcoming 50gal!


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

THank you for posting how you created your systems.


----------

